# Staying at home



## tug (Sep 1, 2013)

I left my g/f over a month ago after living together for nearly 5 years and I seem to become more emotional when Im running errands. Im currently staying with my older sister who just had knee surgery and staying in the house all the time is driving her crazy. When I have to go someplace I do what I need to do as fast as I can than get home ASAP but she likes to shop and look around in the mean time Im dying inside because wherever were at or whatever were doing Im thinking about the last time my ex and I were in that same general area. 

My sister just bought a new washer and dryer which is the same store my ex and I just bought from not two months ago. The entire time we were in the store I had to fight back the tears. It was so obvious my sister told me to stop being such a wuss and told me that she can guarantee my ex isnt at home crying so I need to man up and let it go. 

To say this woman screwed me over is understatement. Knowing that how come it still hurts? Im I really that weak emotionally?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

No, you are not emotionally weak, not at all. Even when someone screws us over and treats us like crap, we still mourn the loss of that relationship. Your life changed, things turned from what you had planned and expected. Someone you trusted hurt you. Its perfectly normal.


----------



## CEL (May 7, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> No, you are not emotionally weak, not at all. Even when someone screws us over and treats us like crap, we still mourn the loss of that relationship. Your life changed, things turned from what you had planned and expected. Someone you trusted hurt you. Its perfectly normal.


That's a great post.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

tug said:


> To say this woman screwed me over is understatement. Knowing that how come it still hurts? Im I really that weak emotionally?


No. You are grieving the loss of your relationship, dear, and that takes time. There is no magic button to push to make it all go away.

You just have to go through the days, keep yourself busy and live a little. It takes some of us longer than others.

This reminds me of when I was newly separated. I was despondent. I had an apartment but was staying at my parents' house all the time in their guest bedroom, just sitting on the bed, in the dark, crying. One day I made myself go outside, to TJ Maxx. I walked in the store and walked up to one of the clothes aisles and just started fighting back the tears. I seriously could not be there. I thought I was going to die. I tried though. But it wasn't enough. I had to leave the store and go back home. I could not be in public. So I went back to my parents' house and wallowed in my misery. Slowly but surely, things did get better for me.

My parents probably thought I was a nut. Lol. but I was so thankful for them being so kind and supportive to me and letting me crash all the time t here while being a sulky, depressive mess.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I just stayed home to watch the World Series, because everyone who invited me out is married and was going out as couples. Its easier to stay home alone. Don't get me wrong, I go out, maybe even too much, with friends but sometimes its so hard to see all those couples. Even the ones I know are not that happy. Strange, but true.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Just chiming in to agree, its normal what you are going through.

Kick your sister in her bad knee for saying something stupid like that.. But I get she is just trying to help you.. Everyone gets those stupid comments from friends.. They don't know how to help you deal with this so they say dumb things sometimes.

But go to counseling or therapy if you need to. Don't be ashamed to do it. I go every monday for about a year now.. It helps.


----------

